# Birmingham roller breeders 4 sale in Ontario



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Selling roller breeders $10.00 @ $8.00 @ if more than one . 
Located in SW Ontario Canada between Sarnia & London. 
20+ birds . PM or email [email protected] 
No shipping . Pics sent to your email if wanted .


----------

